# Ever clearcoat a steel frame, no paint?



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is this a bad idea for any reason? What about clear powdercoat?

Pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

I beadblasted and clearcoated (satin) mine. Kinda looks like Ti. Its chipped a little bit but its only a rattlecan job so I cant' complain. I'd either take my time and do a better quality spray job next time (I have the equipment) or send it out for powdercoat. I like the clear look though.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

As much as this subject comes up (every 2 weeks or so) maybe more builders should be offering this finish as an option? Seems to be a popular idea...might be worth some exploring.
To the op- there is a thread on this on just about every forum page on MTBR- the most recent one here is down towards the bottom, look for "Raw Finishes".


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

sasasasa s e a r c h .

-Schmitty-


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, this should be in the faq.

It's really easy to screw this up and get a nasty rusty frame with clearcoat hanging on for dear life.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah, didn't see the Raw Finishes thread. A search for "clearcoat" before I posted gave me no results -- thought that would be the ticket. Sorry about that.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Done*

Put a link to the "Raw Finishes" thread in the FAQ.

-Walt



unterhausen said:


> yeah, this should be in the faq.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Walt.


----------



## ROSKO (Oct 11, 2009)

*for what it's worth....*

and since it wasn't rectified in the FAQ thread...

That doberman frame is clear powdercoat over raw tubing.
Many companies use this finish, perhaps more BMX than MTB.
BMW has been doing it for many years:



frame must be CLEAN, any fingerprints etc. will cause rusting under the powder.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> sasasasa s e a r c h .
> 
> -Schmitty-


:thumbsup:

This link will help for all thoes question that seem to keep poping up in new threads 
IE: gussetts , raw powdercoat , tube size and thickness 
Please refer to this link


----------

